# Ken W (Sharptail Situation up there)



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

What is the Sharptail situation look like up in the north country? I'm originally from the Rolla area and last year my father and I took 4 sharpies around some of the hills in the Lords lake area. What is it looking like in that area again this year. I may come up there and do some Ruffie hunting in the Turtle Mtns. this year and if it is poor again this year I may work my way in that direction for some sharpies. With all the rain you guys have had I'd imagine it would have done some damage to the hatch, which is what I thought down here in south central north dakota, but I have seen a fair share of pheasants and sharpies this summer. Let me know if it would be worth the short drive. Sounds like the Ruffie drumming was up this year? What is the Strawberry lake area like for Ruffies? I've been told this area can be productive at the right times in the 10 year cycle.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

No answer yet? :wink:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

mburgess,

I emailed Ken to tell him about your question. He usually answers right away. He probably didn't see your post.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Sharptail are supposed to be down just a touch this year, but overall should be about the same as last year. Ruffed grouse are slightly up this year and probably just starting to come off the low cycle. I really, really want to get a Ruffed grouse this year...never hunted them before. I've hunted a ton of Sharptails the last couple years, but I would really like to taste the white meat of a ruffie. I've heard as good or better than God's Birds.

(God's Birds=Pheasants) :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry....didn't see this.

I don't know what the hatch has been like.We had a wet June.The CRP is really lush and all the crops are still standing.Won't know until I start driving around looking for early Canadas at the end of Aug.That's when I usually see coveys of Sharps.We are in a disaster area here so I expect a lot of CRP to get hayed the next 30 days.

As far as the ruffs go....I think they hit a population low last year,so they have started back up again.The Strawberry Lake area is good for ruffs when they are on the up cycle.Lots of Forest Service land to hunt there.


----------

